# EuroJet R32 Style Axle Back Exhaust on Rabbit?



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

I didn't know where to post this but I guess I'll just post it here...
Anyways, I should have my R32 Rear bumper within a few days, hopefully tomorrow. When I first bought the bumper I figured I would do a complete custom exhaust from the cat back. But a little while ago a thread surfaced about a guy that put the same R32 rear bumper and used EuroJet's R32 Axle back exhaust:








http://www.20squared.com/catal...d=402
The guys from 20Squared even posted on that thread saying they would sell it for special pricing/free shipping if you mention that thread. Anyways, I asked 20Squared if that Axle back would fit a Rabbit with of course custom piping... He said he would get back to me but never did. So I'm wondering... Can that axle back fit my Rabbit with the R32 style rear bumper? Or should I go complete custom? Thanks...
Pic for clicks...


















_Modified by NaKoRuRu at 7:44 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

how much would the custom be?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

not 100% sure, but i think you'll be fine... with just the eurojet tips you'll basically replace the suite box muffler with those and that will connect to the left resonator next ot the rear left wheel... worst comes to worst you'll need a small custom piece to connect it...


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Yea I'm assuming it won't be soo bad... but you never know. I have a friend that does exhaust so i'm expecting to pay about 100$ or so... mandrel bends and all...
Anyone have an opinion if it will fit or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

You can make anything fit with some custom fabrications. It is just a matter of how much fabrications and modification is going to be needed in order to get this to fit/work with the Rabbit. Unfortunately we, nor Eurojet have ever attempted to do such a task. Yes, I do believe that it will work, but I will say you should expect some modifications/fabrications to definitely be involved.
We still have the axle-back sections available for $220. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You can make anything fit with some custom fabrications. It is just a matter of how much fabrications and modification is going to be needed in order to get this to fit/work with the Rabbit. Unfortunately we, nor Eurojet have ever attempted to do such a task. Yes, I do believe that it will work, but I will say you should expect some modifications/fabrications to definitely be involved.
We still have the axle-back sections available for $220. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks for the reply. I did end up getting the bumper that next day







hehehe i can't wait to have this painted and have exhaust made. I'll hit you guys up when I'm ready to buy. Do you price match? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

that'll be sick dude. I love that rear shot of your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif did you go with a US R32 bumper?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (Maestor_Shake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestor_Shake* »_that'll be sick dude. I love that rear shot of your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif did you go with a US R32 bumper?

Thank you! Actually, it sits higher now than in those pictures...lol Damn roads... Also, I got the Euro R32 rear... The rear might have to wait tho, since I have to buy a 1k+ plane ticket soon... hahaha oh well...


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: EuroJet R32 Style Axle Back Exhaust on Rabbit? (black_bunny921)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black_bunny921* »_hey i was wondering wat size were ur rims 17s? and how big r ur tires? and do you have spirngs or coilovers.. ur car looks sickkkk w/ that drop and rims


Thank you... Actually, they are 16x7.5 et 35 all around on Toyo Proxes 4 205/45ZR16 with 16mm spacers on the rears... I said why bother with anything bigger and heavier? Stock size on the golf was 16". And IMO anything bigger than a 17 on a golf looks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif unless they are dumped/tucking. Oh yea, on KW V1's, the car actually sits higher now than when those pictures were taken.
Here's a better shot of the rear...








Here's how it sits now (at Dubfest AutoX '07)...
















It really was pretty much undriveable when dumped on those 16's...
I'm going to lower the rear's a little more when I get a new floor jack...
Can't wait to have that R32 rear installed... I think I'll be the first golf/rabbit with it










_Modified by NaKoRuRu at 10:41 PM 11-6-2007_


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: EuroJet R32 Style Axle Back Exhaust on Rabbit? (black_bunny921)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black_bunny921* »_nice man .. looks clean.. i was thinking 17x7.5 5 spoke black w/ CHROME lip (ASA JH8) with a drop . kind of lik urs but i dont no cuz u have 16x7.5.. so i dont no if it would look as good as urs
.. 

Thanks, I would go 17x8 but thats just me... not sure if they make it for the ASA JH8... Like I said I would go 16 or 17 I wanna get a 9" wide in the back... but the offset on a KT1 16x9 is like 25 or 30 et thats really kinda low for a mkv.. so not sure if it would work or not... its your choice







i went 16's and don't regret it... just get the right tire...


----------



## chuckyseal (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: EuroJet R32 Style Axle Back Exhaust on Rabbit? (NaKoRuRu)*

hey buddy, still lovin the exhaust you sold me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your car looks really good, i never saw it it.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: EuroJet R32 Style Axle Back Exhaust on Rabbit? (chuckyseal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chuckyseal* »_hey buddy, still lovin the exhaust you sold me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your car looks really good, i never saw it it.

Hey thanks! Yea, thats the dub... Glad you loving the exhaust... Heheh, lets see those pictures of yours


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3534973


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3534973

Yea I saw that already...
Should get the EuroJet soon...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_
Do you price match? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Eurojet enforces strict MSRP pricing, however we will meet or beat any competitor's price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: EuroJet R32 Style Axle Back Exhaust on Rabbit? (black_bunny921)*

I dunno man... whatever you prefer... I don't like either. But if I had to choose I'd go for the first ones... All that matters tho is that you like em. The spec's are nice 17x8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Check out our local forum:
http://www.socaleuro.com
Create a thread there and ask for opinions








I'd like to see these:








or these








or some Schmidt's on a MKV. For more: http://www.tunershop.com/xt/in...h=100

_Modified by NaKoRuRu at 5:36 PM 11-15-2007_


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 10:26 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

So should I go with 2.5" custom piping to the EJ tip? Or stick with 2.25" custom piping? Thanks....


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

bump... im planning on doing these next week, i would also like to know what diameter that piping is on the EJ tip... cuz i wanna either leave the resonator and do custom 2.25" to the tip, or i wanna do a whole custom 2.5" catback with a borla muffler...


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*

I guess I should update. I went ahead and went completely CUSTOM! 2.5" Piping from the cat using a Magnaflow Muffler. Total cost was $300 installed at my local muffler place. Which is cheaper, than buying the EJ pipes and then having those installed. I gained some nice power too at least according to the Butt Dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

does it look good and lined up right with the bumper? any pics?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Putting the bumper on at the shop BEFORE having the custom exhaust made.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

looks great man, maybe ill just not get the tips and do the same thing... nice!


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

one more question, how much was your bumper and where did you order it from.. id like the US version but the cheapest i found was 430+110 shipping from oempl.us


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

I bought it from North AMerican Motorsports (NAM). It was like $700+ shipped. I wanted to get the euro one because I had some quirks on my top bumper (scratches) that bugged me (even tho they are small) and the euro one was only about $100+ more. I didn't check with OEMPL.us before I bought. I would have saved $$ on shipping because they are local to me and can pick up.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

that looks great. I want to do that to my car.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

Can you post an under body view so I can see what the custom pipe looks like? I want to do this to my rabbit and i just want an idea of the work that will need to be done.
Looks sweet by the way!!!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (wo2kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wo2kid* »_Can you post an under body view 

x2


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Sorry... I don't have an under carriage view. I forgot my camera at the shop, when I went to go pick up the car... doh! But once I get one I'll post it up. But really any competent muffler shop should be able to do it.


----------

